# سؤال محيرني هو هل الله يخلق كائن نجس !؟



## عاشقة يسوع (19 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه 


موضوعي يمكن ما الو اهميه كتير 


بس انا بفكر فيه من فتره بس من شوي كنت بشوف في موقع اسلاميات 

مقطع عن احتجاج الاقباط على قتل الخنازير وباللقاء قالو ان البابا شنوده بيقول ان حتى في الكتاب المقدس والتورات الخنزير نجس 

ومعظم الاقباط  ما بياكلو وطبعا انا مش مصريه ولا باكل لحم الخنزير بس السؤال اللي خطرلي 

انهم استشهدو بالكتاب المقدس كمان لما السيد المسيح اطلق الشيياطين وادخلها في الخنازير 


طبعا يلي بعرفو ان الخنازير فطست بالتالي مو كل الحنازير فيها ارواح نجسه او شياطين 

وكمان بظن ان الكتاب المقدس ما بينفع ينجس اي كائن ايا كان نوعو 


وسؤالي هلا اللي محيرني من فتره بس هلا اكترر من قبل 


هل الله يخلق كائن نجس ؟

هل الله يخلق مخلوق ايا كان نوعه عشان يصير محرم ومرفوض ومنبوذ ؟

يا ترى لو قلنا اي والخنزير نجس ما هنكون بنحكم على الله بعدم العدل لانو العدل مش لازم بس يكون على البشر انما على اي مخلوق ؟

اتمنى اشوف ردودكم لان نفسي افهم بجد المقصود بمتل هيك كلام شو هو وكيف هو  


بعتذر عن الاطاله بس اتمنى الاقي الجواب عندكم 


(( ملاحظه : ما عرفت وين احط الموضوع بالظبط لهيك بتمنى ان  تنقلو للمكان المناسب الو ))


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

الله لا يخلق الشر

انما بابتعادنا بارادتنا عن الله

نكون بذالك اخترتنا الاقتراب من الشيطان

الذي اثبت الاباء صحة وجوده 

شكراا موضوعق يا عاشقة 
روعة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 مايو 2009)

ينقل الى منتدى الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية​


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2009)

الأخت عاشقة يسوع
هل تعرفين ما معنى كلمة نجس؟
هل لك أن توضحي لي عن فهمك عن معنى الكلمة لكي استطيع أن اوضح لك الإجابة بصورة أفضل..


----------



## SALVATION (19 مايو 2009)

_الله لا يخلق شيىء نجس ابدا _
_والارواح الشريره والنجسة تسكن الاجساد المظلمة التى تنسى خالقها الطاهر_
_فهل الحيوان عاقل لكى يسمح بدخول الارواح الشريره والنجسة؟_​


----------



## milad hanna (19 مايو 2009)

الاخت العزيزة عاشقة يسوع 
جاء فى سفر اللاويين اصحاح 11 كل الحيوانات والطيور الطاهرة والنجسة التى تؤكل والتى لا تؤكل وفى وفى سفر التكوين طلب الرب من نوح ان يدخل السفينة 7 ازواج من الحيوانات الطاهرة وزوجين فقط من الحيوانات النجسة وعامة فان الحيوانات النجسة لا تؤكل عامة مثل الخنزير والكلاب والقطط ---- الخ  وننتقل الى سفر اعمال الرسل اصحاح 10 حينما راى بطرس رؤيا  عدد 10 وراى ملاءة عظيمة نازلة من السماء فيها كل انواع الحيوانات الطاهرة والنجسة وصوت يقول قم يا بطرس اذبح وكل  فقال بطرس كلا يا رب لانى لم اكل قط شيئا دنسا او نجسا  فصار اليه صوت ثانية ما طهره الله لا تدنسه انت ولكن كان هدف هذه الرؤيا ان لايقول عن الامم اى كل ما هو غير يهودى انه نجس وهو ما كان سائدا فى تلك الايام  بل صارت اليهم كلمة الله وبشرى الخلاص كما لليهود ايضا وبدا الامم فى الدخول للايمان ونالو سر العماد وسر الافخارستيا مثل المؤمنين تمام وفى هذا اليوم اعتمد من الامم كرنيليوس قائد مئة  اذا فان الحيوانات وتقسيمها الى طاهرة ونجسة هو رمز لليهود والامم  وحينما وجد الرسل ان الكثير من الامم يقبلون الايمان فكان فى راى بعض التلاميذ ان يتهودوا اولا اى يقبلون ناموس العهد القديم ثم يقبلون الايمان المسيحى الا ان القديس بولس تدخل بقوة حتى لا يضع التلاميذ احمالا زائدة للداخلين الى الايمان بل فقط يمتنعوا عن الزنا والمخنوق والدم  ولم يذكر انواع الحيوانات الطاهرة والنجسة  والسيد المسيح فى احدى المواقف عن ان ما يدخل الفم لا ينجسه بل ما يخرج منه لان من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان ولكن الله لم يخلق شيئا نجسا بل ان كانت هذه الحيوانات لا تؤكل فهى لاشياء اخرى مثل الركوب او الاحمال  واخيرا ارجو ان تكون مداخلتى مفيدة وشكرا


----------



## Strident (19 مايو 2009)

عاشقة يسوع قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> 
> موضوعي يمكن ما الو اهميه كتير
> ...



"و رأى الله كل ما عمله فإذا هو حسن جداً"

إن الله القدوس لا يمكن أن يخلق الأشياء إلا في أبهى صورة...
حتى الشيطان عندما خلقه، خلقه في أبهى صورة، حتى كان أعظم الملائكة...
و الإنسان خلقه على صورته و مثاله...


لكنه أيضاً يريد أن خلائقه تحبه بإرادتها...و للأسف منها ما ابتعد عنه، و بالتالي عن مصدر القداسة...
لكن ليس ذنبه هو...

أما لماذا الخنزير نجس لليهود، فذلك ليس بسبب الخنزير نفسه، و إنما لأن الأمم كانوا يقدمونه ذبائح لأوثانهم...

و في العهد الجديد، قال الله لبطرس:
"ما قدسه الله لا تدنسه أنت"

و حادثة دخول الشياطين في الخنازير، فإن الشياطين هي التي طلبت الدخول فيها، و ليس المسيح هو الذي أمرها بالدخول فيه بالذات، و إنما سمح لهم...

و ذلك لسببين:
1- ليظهر لنا خطأ  رعاتهم، إذ فضلوا حيوانات لم يكن مسموح لهم تربيتها على خلاص إنسان
2- لأن الشياطين قتلت الخنازير من على الجرف، مؤكداً لنا أن الشياطين هدفها هو الإهلاك و لا شيء غيره...

اما الله، فحاشا له أن يخلق شيء دنساً أو نجس!


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (19 مايو 2009)

كليمو -  My Rock - تونى.تون -  milad hanna


في البدايه بشكركم لردودكم وبصراحه مبسوطه لسبب ان الموضوع ماني حاططتو على انو موضوع للنقاش اد ما هو اني نفسي فعلا افهم 

اما بخصوص النجس المعنى الحرفي للكلمه ما بعرفو بس تصوري عن الكلمه هو الغير طاهر 

 وانا كتبت الكلمه لاني سمعتها اتقالت عن لسان الانبا شنوده وهاد يلي حيرني 

فكيف النا ان نقول عن كائن انو نجس او حتى غير طاهر على اقل تعبير  مع انو خليقة الله 

ويمكن انا ماني عارفه اعبر منيح بس هالسؤال  الو فتره فعلا محيرني 


بشكركم مره تانيه وبانتظاار الرد 


(( فراشه مسيحيه شكرا الك لنقلك الموضوع للقسم الصحيح  :ab4: ))​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (19 مايو 2009)

johnnie  

شكرا على ردك اخي وبعتذر لاني لسا اشوف ردك 

اما عن ردك فانا كمان مقتنعه فيه ولهيك حبيت اسال 


لما اسمع ان الناس بتحكي عن خليقه وبغض النظر انو الخنزير انو نجس بيجي عبالي سؤال فوري

وهو هل النا الحق ان ننجس  خليقه الله ولو هو فعلا نجس 

فهل الله يخلص شي نجس وهاد من وجهة نظري استحاله لكن لما بنسمع عن لسان  قساوسه او مطارين او 

شخصيه نابغه ومحبوبه متل الانبا شنوده انهم بيحكو مثلا عن الخنزير انو نجس فهاد بيستوقفني شوي وبيخلي للكلمه معنى عميق 


ولهيك انا عماتسائل ​


----------



## Strident (19 مايو 2009)

عاشقة يسوع قال:


> johnnie
> 
> شكرا على ردك اخي وبعتذر لاني لسا اشوف ردك
> 
> ...



اعتقد انه إما مثلاً يتكلم بلغة العهد القديم و رموزه و معانيه...
أو انه قال شيئاً و قام إعلامنا بالتلاعب بكلامه...فإعلامنا للأسف ليس مثالياً جداً...


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2009)

عاشقة يسوع قال:


> اما بخصوص النجس المعنى الحرفي للكلمه ما بعرفو بس تصوري عن الكلمه هو الغير طاهر ​
> وانا كتبت الكلمه لاني سمعتها اتقالت عن لسان الانبا شنوده وهاد يلي حيرني ​
> فكيف النا ان نقول عن كائن انو نجس او حتى غير طاهر على اقل تعبير مع انو خليقة الله ​
> ويمكن انا ماني عارفه اعبر منيح بس هالسؤال الو فتره فعلا محيرني ​
> ​


 
الأخت العزيزة
فهم معنى كلمة نجس أو نجاسة سيقرب الجواب لك. فلنأخذ الخمزير على سبيل المثال. العهد القديم يذكر إن الخنزير نجس لليهود, أي مُحرم و غير مسموح بأكله. أما عن السبب فهو ليس لإنه ناقص أو خليقة قبيحة لإن كل ما يخلقه الله حسن, لكن بسبب الشريعة التي تحرم أكل الحيوان الذي يشق الضلف. فتحريم أكل الخنزير في العهد القديم ليس لعيب أو نقص في خلق الله للحنزير, بل لكونه يشق الضلف و بذلك هو مُحرم و غير مسموح بأكله.

اما عن فهمك لمعنى الكلمة بكونه غير طاهر, فكيف نطبق معنى الغير طاهر على الخنزير؟ من ناحية النظافة الخارجية أم الروحية؟ و ما علاقة الأثنين بخلق الله؟ اياً كان فنضافة الخنزير لا علاقة لها بتحريمه, بل شق الضلف كما ذكرت لك. فكلمة نجس لكم تعني مُحرم عنكم و ليس منقوص أو فيع عيب خُلقي.


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (19 مايو 2009)

johnnie 

بشكرك اخي على مرورك واهتمامك بالنسبه انو ممكن قال الكلمه بقصد العهد القديم 

فهالنقطه ما بتظبط لان الكلام كان  رد على اعدام او دبح الخنازير وعلى حسب المتكلم انو قال عنها نجسه 

وان الاقباط ما بياكلوها يعني الكلام اتقال بهالشكل  لكن الارجح يكون القائل تلاعب بالالفاظ متل ما قلت حضرتك 

وخصوصا كمان متل ما قلت ان الاعلام  للاسف بحاله يرثى لها 

بشكرك اخي مره تانيه لاهتمامك​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (19 مايو 2009)

My Rock 

بتشكرك اخي لاهتمامك وشرحك معنى كلمة نجس بامانه انا ما كنت بعرف المعنى الحرفي متل ما قلت قبل 

وعنجد شكرا لشرحك  الها 

اما بخصوص باقي الكلام فهاد كان سؤالي ان كيف الله ممكن يخلق اي شي غير طاهر اساسا وخصوصا لو كان حيوان 

لدرجة ان الانسان يحرمو  ويقول عنو نجس 


بس من شرحك فهمت ان الكلمه المقصود فيها شي تاني بس اللي محيرني 

يا ترى يلي بيطلقو هالالفاظ  بيعرفو معناها والمقصود منها ولا مجرد بيطلقوها عن جهل وتحديدا الاسلام  

والمسيحيين يلي بيقولو كمان عنها نفس الكلام بس هاد خارج موضوعنا 


بتشكرك اخي مره تانيه لردك  وشرحك ​


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2009)

عاشقة يسوع قال:


> my rock ​
> 
> بتشكرك اخي لاهتمامك وشرحك معنى كلمة نجس بامانه انا ما كنت بعرف المعنى الحرفي متل ما قلت قبل ​
> وعنجد شكرا لشرحك الها ​
> ...


 

نظرتنا للخنزير و تحليل أكله تختلف كلياً عن النظرية الأسلامية, فنظرتهم تبتعد ليكون الخنزير نجساً في طريقة خلقه لإنه يحتوي على فايروسات و دود (حسب ما يقولون و هذا الحال مع الكثير من الحيوانات أيضاً). بينما نحن نأخذ تحليل الله لاكله في العهد الجديد دلالة على عدم نقصه خلقياً و ما ذكره العهد القديم هو للتشريع و ليس بسبب نقص خلقي في الخنزير.


----------



## SALVATION (19 مايو 2009)

my rock قال:


> الأخت العزيزة
> فهم معنى كلمة نجس أو نجاسة سيقرب الجواب لك. فلنأخذ الخمزير على سبيل المثال. العهد القديم يذكر إن الخنزير نجس لليهود, أي مُحرم و غير مسموح بأكله. أما عن السبب فهو ليس لإنه ناقص أو خليقة قبيحة لإن كل ما يخلقه الله حسن, لكن بسبب الشريعة التي تحرم أكل الحيوان الذي يشق الضلف. فتحريم أكل الخنزير في العهد القديم ليس لعيب أو نقص في خلق الله للحنزير, بل لكونه يشق الضلف و بذلك هو مُحرم و غير مسموح بأكله.
> 
> اما عن فهمك لمعنى الكلمة بكونه غير طاهر, فكيف نطبق معنى الغير طاهر على الخنزير؟ من ناحية النظافة الخارجية أم الروحية؟ و ما علاقة الأثنين بخلق الله؟ اياً كان فنضافة الخنزير لا علاقة لها بتحريمه, بل شق الضلف كما ذكرت لك. فكلمة نجس لكم تعني مُحرم عنكم و ليس منقوص أو فيع عيب خُلقي.


 
_تسلم ايدك يا زعيم منك نتعلم دايما_​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (19 مايو 2009)

> نظرتنا للخنزير و تحليل أكله تختلف كلياً عن النظرية الأسلامية, فنظرتهم تبتعد ليكون الخنزير نجساً في طريقة خلقه لإنه يحتوي على فايروسات و دود (حسب ما يقولون و هذا الحال مع الكثير من الحيوانات أيضاً).



وهو هاد بالظبط يلي انا كنت بقصدو وبحكي عنو ان كيف يكون الهم الحق بوصفو بهالطريقه 




> بينما نحن نأخذ تحليل الله لاكله في العهد الجديد دلالة على عدم نقصه خلقياً و ما ذكره العهد القديم هو للتشريع و ليس بسبب نقص خلقي في الخنزير.




وهاد هو الشي اللي انا مؤمنه فيه بس معلوماتي قليله كتير عنو 


وعنجد شكرا كتير My Rock على المعلومات القيمه والمهمه لان فعلا صارلي فتره محتاره بهالموضوع 

بتشكرك مره تانيه ​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

لا يخلق الله شيئاً نجساً لأنه مكتوب في تكوين أنه بعدما خلق الله العالم والحيوانات والانسان نظر ووجد أن كل ما فعله حسناً جداً ...ولأنه في أعمال الرسل عندما نزلت مائدة لبطرس من السماء ..قال لله : أنني لا آكل شيئاً نجساً..فأجابه الله " أن ما طهره الله لا ينجسه انسان" لذلك لا يوجد شئ مما خلقه أو أوجده نجساً...ولكن شر الانسان هو الذي يصنع النجاسة ..فقد قال الرب " من الداخل " من قلبه تخرج الأفكار الشريرة ، نجاسة / طمع / حسد / عداوة / خصام / عهر/ فالانسان لطمعه المادي أصبح يطعم الحيوانلت أشياء سيئة وهرمونات ومواد كيمائية هي التي سببت الأمراض للحيوانات ...فقبل انفلونزا الخنازير كانت هناك انفلونزا الطيور ...فهل الطيور نجسة في رأيك أخي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (25 مايو 2009)

الاخت عاشقه يسوع
الخزاف يصنع الاوانى منها ماهو للكرامه ومنها ماهو للهوان فهل تستطيع الطينه ان تقول له لماذا خلقتنى هكذا
ثم الله جعل فى الجنه شجره الحياه وايضا شجره معرفه الخير والشر وبغوايه الحيه اكلت حواء وادم من شجره معرفه الخير والشر وحكم عليهم بعدها بعدم الاكل من شجره الحياه اذ اوكل الله حراستها لكاروبيم ممسكا سيف من نار كما طرد ادم من الجنه
بالفعل هناك حيولنات غير صالحه للكل (وهو ما يقال عنه انه نجس اكله)اى غير طاهر لجوف الانسان
اما الطاهره فهى التى يسمح باكلها وايضا يسمح بها تقدمه لهيكل الله
الانسان طاهر ولكنه بارادته ينجس نفسه
نجاسه الانسان تختلف عن نجاسه الحيوان
نجاسه الحيوان تعنى عدم صالحيته كطعام ادمى
نجاسه الانسان هى تاتى من فعله للخطيه وارتكاب الشرور والمعاصى
اللفظ واحد ولكن المعنى مختلف
لاناكل لحوم الحمير ولكننا نستخدمها فى اشياء كثيره
لا ناكل لحوم الكلاب والقطط ولكننا نستخدمها فى الحراسه والتربيه المنزليه
اهكذا تختلف نجاسه الحيوان عن نجاسه الانسان
الشيطان كان ملاكا طاهرا قويا  بخطيته وتكبره صار انجس المخلوقات
نجاسته ايضا مختلفه عن نجاسه الحيوان والانسان
الحيوان لايحاسب على هذه النجاسه اذ انها مقصوره على تحريم اكله فقط
الانسان يمكن ان يعود طاهرا بالتوبه
الشيطان لاتوبه له اذ انه مهلك وهالك واخرته معروفه بحيره النار المتقده
ارجوا ان اكون اوضحت معنى النجاسه
واخيرا كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق


----------

